# Sun Glasses Cover



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought this to keep my sun glasses, the handle on the driver side is however non functional. Source eBay:
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
I may add another one for the passenger, it looks really nice.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Does this fold up towards the headliner when not being used?

Opps!!! Guess it does by the pictures.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, it has a spring on one of the hinges.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just installed mine. I wish the US Cruze had this as an option. It took about three weeks from the time I ordered to the time it came. You need a small flat head screwdriver and a 8mm (5/16") socket to remove the oh-s**t handle and install this case. Now I have a place to put my sunglasses. The case is the same color as the handle it replaces. I don't think it will hold Oakleys, however.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That was one of the first items I bought when I got my Chevy Cruze last year.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy - can you feed back to GM that the sunglasses holder that is available from GM overseas needs to be added to the list of accessories for North America? Thanks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree that the Cruze needs a sunglass's holder but it needs to be placed here






on the cruze so that it can be like an OEM fit like in other cars where you push it and it pops open/down. I kinda think placing the sunglass holder where the handle is, is kinda corny looking (dont kill me, lol) but thats just my opinion. In my letter to chevy, I noted they needed a sunglasses holder where i put the arrows in the picture.


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree with you. When I first got my Cruze I did press on it until I figured that it's not the sunglass holder. My Grand Vitara has the sunglass holder there, why can't the Cruze? 




S
tarks8;129802 said:


> I agree that the Cruze needs a sunglass's holder but it needs to be placed here
> View attachment 7963
> on the cruze so that it can be like an OEM fit like in other cars where you push it and it pops open/down. I kinda think placing the sunglass holder where the handle is, is kinda corny looking (dont kill me, lol) but thats just my opinion. In my letter to chevy, I noted they needed a sunglasses holder where i put the arrows in the picture.


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I agree that the Cruze needs a sunglass's holder but it needs to be placed here
> View attachment 7963
> on the cruze so that it can be like an OEM fit like in other cars where you push it and it pops open/down. I kinda think placing the sunglass holder where the handle is, is kinda corny looking (dont kill me, lol) but thats just my opinion. In my letter to chevy, I noted they needed a sunglasses holder where i put the arrows in the picture.


Agreed. I wonder if anything is under that plastic piece. It just seems like wasted space to me.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have that sunglasses holder. My concern when buying was that my Ray Bans would fit in there, since they are the largest frame offered by them. They fit! But there is one draw back to the holder. Glasses can get painfully hot in the summer sun when kept in there.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

teacher38 said:


> Agreed. I wonder if anything is under that plastic piece. It just seems like wasted space to me.


I think it might be because the bluetooth mic is there (arrow in picture)






. However I'm sure it doesn't take up this whole space and I dont see why they cant move this mic to the middle of either the sunroof controls or in the middle of those interior light switches so that we can get a sunglasses holder here. Heck they could even probably move this mic to the onstar equipped rearview mirror.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have that sunglasses holder. My concern when buying was that my Ray Bans would fit in there, since they are the largest frame offered by them. They fit! But there is one draw back to the holder. Glasses can get painfully hot in the summer sun when kept in there.


Good to know. I stand corrected on my earlier statement that larger glasses might not fit. Thanks. As for heat, it doesn't matter where you store sunglasses in a car, they'll get hot in the summer, even if it's the overhead center console where starks8 correctly states there should be a holder.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

That space on the overhead consol is where the controls for te sunroof goes. It would to be enlarged if it was to provide storage.

My one complaint about the interior of the Cruze is a lack of storage spaces. Other cars in its class excel there.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I did the aftermarket sunglass holder shortly after my post and it works great.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> That space on the overhead consol is where the controls for te sunroof goes. It would to be enlarged if it was to provide storage.
> 
> My one complaint about the interior of the Cruze is a lack of storage spaces. Other cars in its class excel there.


True, true, AND TRUE!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually brought mine with me to the dealer and installed it while it was in the back getting prepped. My RayBan Predator 8s fit in it just fine.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Can one get these from another source? Dealer perhaps, ebay and I don't get along...


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Buckshot said:


> Can one get these from another source? Dealer perhaps, ebay and I don't get along...


Doubt it as they're aftermarket Korean made.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> Can one get these from another source? Dealer perhaps, ebay and I don't get along...


Sunglasses holders are standard on the Egyptian Cruze, so there has to be another source for them somewhere.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I contacted a dealer I worked with to get me a good deal on my Sonic Turbo badges, and he couldn't even get the part number to show up in the system. So unless Stacy can make some magic work for us, this part is unavailable from US dealers now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Stacy - can you feed back to GM that the sunglasses holder that is available from GM overseas needs to be added to the list of accessories for North America? Thanks.



obermd,
I will pass this information on for everyone. I have looked through my resources and I do not currently see this available. When I hear more information on this I will make sure to pass it along. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

